# IBS PMS and MAd food cravings



## genifer (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi girls, I still kinda new to the site but not to ibs. Ive had it for some years now but only recently sort of started accepting that I had it and had to learn to take care of myself, learn how my body works with it, ykwim? The issue Im facing is that I have awesome food cravings, I am starving the week running up to my period and sometimes, as if its a miracle or something, the ibs will subside and I can eat how I like, but other times, like right now, its just monstrous and unpredictable. I was wondering if anyone else has this problem and could offer some advice about how to handle the need to eat tons of food but still suffer from ibs pretty severely. I really cant tell what foods trigger ibs, its just there all the time. Stress triggers it, it seems, but still its quite unpredictable. I have gone months without a flare up but this easter I had a flare up with the kids being on spring break and ...well that was back in april and its almost end of may and Im still 'recovering'. I am genuinely starving the week running up to af and almost cannot concentrate on anything but pigging out! LOL. But, like right now as i type this, I suffer, badly. I can feel my stomach starting up right now. Sometimes I just get that bloated feeling where if I eat a teensy bite I feel like Ive eaten a three coarse meal. Other times I get severe pain, bloating and cramps. What would you advise I do about it. I am sort of at my wits end really. Im a wife, got three kids and sometimes I admit I would just love to just stay in bed and do absolutely nothing. Other days, I kind of get on with it and dont let it beat me. Anyway, even if no one has any advice, thanks for letting me vent. hugs.genOh yeah, Ive been on all kinds of different meds for it, and Im just tired of meds. they work for a while but then have side effects I dont like and eventually stop working for me. tia.


----------

